
My US visa got rejected again - haittt
https://medium.com/@punitjajodia/my-us-visa-got-rejected-again-85766bf1c97c
======
siruncledrew
Getting rejected twice in a short time frame does hurt your chances on getting
accepted the third time around. In such case, it may be best to either wait a
couple years and reapply, or apply for a different visa type.

My colleague in China had a similar issue. The U.S. consulate in Beijing is
slammed with visa applications on a daily basis, and it could take 6+hours
waiting in line before getting a visa interview that may only be a couple
minutes. The meeting itself can be nebulous and certain parts of your story
may spur a tangential interrogation into the details. In the end, my friend
was slated to attend NYU for grad school (and put a security deposit on an
apartment), but was rejected twice in the same year for a US visa. After
getting rejected, there's not much recourse in terms of appeal or finding out
more details.

Now, he's looking to apply for an E2 visa, having heard it gives slightly
better chances, but unless you have the personal funds to find a different
avenue to the US, it could be multiple years of reapplying.

